# Pivot Shuttle- Bigger battery?



## Dirtrider127 (Sep 17, 2010)

Looking at eBikes and being a Pivot fanboy, the shuttle is my top choice.
I would get it today IF it had a bigger battery. Love the ride and everything else.
Is there any way to increase or carry more battery if needed?
Love to see this and a bit more rear travel in a new model.

My other choice is the Levo Expert Carbon with Fox suspension

I'm ready to buy today but I'll be ticked if they released a new model with these two items after I buy the current model :madman:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

I was just out visiting Pivot in Phoenix. We talked about a lot of things but there was no mention of updates to the Shuttle. I'd assume it won't be changing for a while.


----------



## Dirtrider127 (Sep 17, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I was just out visiting Pivot in Phoenix. We talked about a lot of things but there was no mention of updates to the Shuttle. I'd assume it won't be changing for a while.


Thanks for the intel. Looks like I'm buying the Levo then.
Might go with the Rockshox version and hope I can dial it in to my liking. I can get the Pivot close to the same price point but I really like having that 700W battery so I don't have to worry about pedaling that pig back


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Dirtrider127 said:


> Thanks for the intel. Looks like I'm buying the Levo then.
> Might go with the Rockshox version and hope I can dial it in to my liking. I can get the Pivot close to the same price point but I really like having that 700W battery so I don't have to worry about pedaling that pig back


Honestly it's not that difficult to pedal on its own, even uphill...

There's a *chance* that the next gen Shimano drivetrain will be a retrofit option, with a denser battery in the same size. But that's just conjecture at this point.

I agree though that I'd love to have a 700 battery. I'm doing some eMTB racing and depending on the length of the race, the people Levo's with 700's can stay on the boost longer than I can over the course of the race.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Why do you think you need a bigger battery?

Why do you think the Levo will give you longer battery life simply because the battery is slightly larger.

Many variables determine battery life

If you ride mountain bikes, and you want the best suspension, the Pivot is a better bike.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Nurse Ben said:


> Why do you think you need a bigger battery?
> 
> Why do you think the Levo will give you longer battery life simply because the battery is slightly larger.
> 
> ...


I agree with your sentiment on the suspension (particularly after I upgrade the Shuttle to a Trust Shout and an X2 shock), but I would DEFINITELY like the option of 40% more battery capacity and would gladly trade the small amount of weight for it. At race pace, a Levo with the larger battery can simply use more assist for a longer period. I tried to make up those 200Wh pedaling my ass off though. Almost pulled it off. ;-)


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

RickBullottaPA said:


> I agree with your sentiment on the suspension (particularly after I upgrade the Shuttle to a Trust Shout and an X2 shock), but I would DEFINITELY like the option of 40% more battery capacity and would gladly trade the small amount of weight for it. At race pace, a Levo with the larger battery can simply use more assist for a longer period. I tried to make up those 200Wh pedaling my ass off though. Almost pulled it off. ;-)


A Shout on a Shuttle, that would be interesting!

I'm still trying to wrap my head around ebike racing, not judging, just find it curious.

Hopefully the racing thing doesn't lead to an arms race ...


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Nurse Ben said:


> A Shout on a Shuttle, that would be interesting!
> 
> I'm still trying to wrap my head around ebike racing, not judging, just find it curious.
> 
> Hopefully the racing thing doesn't lead to an arms race ...


Yeah, it's definitely a wild combo. Looks like a total freak bike. What's interesting is that it made the rear end with the DPX2 feel a bit harsh (and I always thought it was super plush!). The X2 balanced and settled it down nicely. Noticeably more planted front and rear (and faster through chattery turns and rock gardens and roots).

I'm totally with you on concerns about eMTB racing. It's fun as hell (and every bit as physically demanding as an MTB race or a 'cross race) but I agree that if there's not enough electromechanical parity it's kinda pointless. I know 100% for sure than some of the dudes on Spesh Levos were overboosting (probably playing games with wheel size) past 20 MPH. I owned them in the woods but as soon as we got into open fields they pulled away. But whatever. It was still a blast.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Nurse Ben said:


> Why do you think you need a bigger battery?
> 
> Why do you think the Levo will give you longer battery life simply because the battery is slightly larger.
> 
> ...


Like Rick mentioned above. If you only ride by yourself or other 500wh riders, than no problem. I don't race, but my buddy just got a new ebike Norco (630wh battery) and another one with the Levo (700wh battery). 1st ride with these guys, my ebike was on low modes for Eco, Trail and boost. They rode away from me on all the climbs as their bikes were set on much higher settings for Eco, trail and boost. Then the 2nd time I went riding with these guys, I up'ed my trail, but almost ran out of range. If the ride was several miles longer, my battery would have died. They both had plenty of battery/range left.


----------

